# Paph. henryanum



## e-spice (Sep 27, 2011)

I got this one around the 2003 timeframe from Carter & Holmes. It has been growing S/H in the same 3-inch dixie cup since then. Not the biggest or best form but seems to be as cheery as any henry you'll find. Usually blooms four each year.

e-spice


----------



## bullsie (Sep 27, 2011)

Cheery is an excellent description! They look wonderful!


----------



## emydura (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice. They look like they are on a rollercoaster going around a bend. 

David


----------



## Bolero (Sep 28, 2011)

Gorgoeus, nice growing!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 28, 2011)

emydura said:


> Very nice. They look like they are on a rollercoaster going around a bend.
> 
> David



I think they do too..  Nice blooms!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 28, 2011)

Great culture. About the roots; can you tell if the root system is similar to your bellatulum's roots in this S/H culture?? I hope I'm correct, you are the one with that beautifully grown, massive bellatulum aren't you?


----------



## Mocchaccino (Sep 28, 2011)

Wonderful bloom


----------



## Diogo (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Can't wait for mine's first flower...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 28, 2011)

Rick, you have it correct. I don't know how he does it. I tried s/h for years and in the end it was a failure. Good growing.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 28, 2011)

e-spice said:


> .... but seems to be as cheery as any henry you'll find. Usually blooms four each year.



ONLY four each year! And those horrible spots...you should probably throw the plant outoke:oke:









Its a keeper!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 28, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Great culture. About the roots; can you tell if the root system is similar to your bellatulum's roots in this S/H culture?? I hope I'm correct, you are the one with that beautifully grown, massive bellatulum aren't you?



Thanks for the nice comments. I suspect the roots are similar to the bella you're referring to. The pot feels pretty tight, which usually indicate a lot of roots.


----------



## Justin (Sep 28, 2011)

great plant and VERY impressive growing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 28, 2011)

Gorgeous sight!!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 28, 2011)

Stunning blooms!


----------



## myxodex (Sep 29, 2011)

Good growing, must be a delight to have.


----------



## Roth (Oct 1, 2011)

Beautifully grown henryanum definitely...



SlipperKing said:


> Great culture. About the roots; can you tell if the root system is similar to your bellatulum's roots in this S/H culture?? I hope I'm correct, you are the one with that beautifully grown, massive bellatulum aren't you?



I think definitely yes, but you should remember that bellatulum does not grow like the other brachys. It is always wet at the roots, like wenshanense and quite a few colonies of concolor... That's why people tend to loose bellatulum too, it does not like to have its roots dry, or dead root tips, cracks in the root structure. The next time you water, orange pythium rot guaranteed, that's how most of them finish.


----------



## Gilda (Oct 1, 2011)

Very nice Geff !! :clap: 
Bob ,I too had major failure with SH growing.:sob:
I think Geff's secret is although he grows SH ..he grows more on the dry side. He told me he pours off the excess water a few hours after watering.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 1, 2011)

> I think definitely yes, but you should remember that bellatulum does not grow like the other brachys. It is always wet at the roots, like wenshanense and quite a few colonies of concolor... That's why people tend to loose bellatulum too, it does not like to have its roots dry, or dead root tips, cracks in the root structure. The next time you water, orange pythium rot guaranteed, that's how most of them finish.



Interesting info and contradictory to popular belief! Hmm, no wonder I lost a couple of bellatulum to that orange rot...  The bellatulum that grew best for me was in potting mix, before it got crown rot.. sigh


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 2, 2011)

Very impressive!!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 2, 2011)

nice growing. Mine has stayed a single growth for too long..........


----------



## Marc (Oct 2, 2011)

Multigrowth paphs are always an impressive sight. One of the vendors at the NOV meeting I attended to you yesterday had a multigrowth henry which was blooming mounted in a basket. Asking price was 225,- euro's.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 3, 2011)

Marc said:


> ...multigrowth henry which was blooming mounted in a basket. Asking price was 225,- euro's.



Yes, very nice plant and crazy price  !!! Jean


----------



## Tibo74 (Oct 3, 2011)

i still don't have this species i find really interesting


----------

